# new toy kahr cw9



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I did lots of searching and reading. No one around has much in the way of carry guns right now or ammo. I ended up with a kahr cw9. Slim, tight, and shoots great. Ran 50 rounds through it and a few hollow points. No problems whatsoever. Very accurate. Feels good in my hands when shooting. Very happy. Want to put more rounds down range and start carrying it. Went to 3 stores before I found ammo......


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2013)

congrats on the new toy.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. Wasn't my first choice but considering the circumstances I had to get something. Very happy with this gun.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2013)

I know what you mean. The ammo shortage is causing people to sell guns for ammo. It is nuts. 

I'm still waiting for 2 more parts to build my AR and I dont even know when they will be available.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2013)

That's sucks. Have u tried over at ar15.com? Built mine back before the at craze. It's pretty much a dpms lr-308. Had to go all out with it. Still want to get the trigger done. That's the only place I didn't go all out. I ran out of money when building it. Shoot I saw a mini-14 last night at one shop for $1500. Plain Jane 2 mags and a scope. I paid 600 for the same thing several years ago. This whole gun thing is getting outta hand.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry guys, but if this thread isn't political, I don't know what is. I'm certain you would agree if I put in my 2 cents. But, there's no politics allowed here. [-X


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 3, 2013)

It's about guns and the crazy mess that is going on. Nothing has been said about politics except by you doc. if you feel its political don't it.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 3, 2013)

lovedr79 said:


> It's about guns and the crazy mess that is going on. Nothing has been said about politics except by you doc. if you feel its political don't it.


It's politics and politicians that are at the core of the gun controversy. Just because the word politics or government isn't in the statement, doesn't mean it's not political in nature. Exactly what "circumstances" were you referring to that you "had to get something" ?? And what is the cause of the ammo shortage, of which you speak, except the current political environment ??

Your post title is "new toy....", but a 9mm personal carry piece, firing hollow points is not a toy, even in the proper environment of a range. Something I believe any qualified firearms instructor would tell you.

My post referred to the nature of the post, not the subject, and that Jim, as the owner of the site and the one who made the "No Politics" rule shouldn't open this particular can of worms. Your response confirms my suspicions. My opinion is in conflict with yours, even though I didn't post that, and your response was both personal and political. Something, I believe the "No Politics" rule is intended to prevent. And _that's_ my 2 cents.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 3, 2013)

Circumstances, gun shops are running out of stock, so I bought a new gun. Wasn't at a range to be more specific I was on a farm shooting into a backstop, with eye and ear protection. Find are my toys like boats are some peoples toys. To me it seems you are bored and may need some toys if you are so worried about me talking about my new gun, I mean toy. Sorry to offend the hall monitor. I know the rules here. and by the way I was speaking with Jim who I think would have said something if he didn't like what I typed.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 3, 2013)

As I said, I was commenting on the nature of the thread and not the subject or content of your initial posts. Jim was the one who brought the word "toy" to the discussion as well as his AR build, both political hot buttons. My post was intended to remind our gracious host of his own rule and that I felt the thread had wandered a bit into the political stuff. I only commented on your post content when you questioned my right to read a post on a public forum and comment regarding the site rules and direction of a thread. Your not having a private conversation here with Jim. It's a public discussion forum with rules. Jim made the rules, not me. I just follow them. They are part of the reason I come here.

You haven't offended me at all. You simply are a participant in a thread whose direction has, seemingly, gotten into a questionable area. I apologize if I have offended you, as it seems I have. I'm not the "hall monitor". Just a concerned member of this internet community. This was not an attack on you, but a question about content directed at the site owner/administrator. But, hey, you have a nice day.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 3, 2013)

Enjoy what's left of the weekend and the game tonight.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 3, 2013)

lovedr79 said:


> Enjoy what's left of the weekend and the game tonight.


Ravens or Niners ??? :twisted: 

Let's not start. :wink: Enjoy the game. 8)


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL! i am not a football fan, the one game i watch is the superbowl just for the commercials!


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 4, 2013)

lovedr79 said:


> LOL! i am not a football fan, the one game i watch is the superbowl just for the commercials!


Not the best commercials in Super Bowl history, but one of the best games ever.... even for a non-fan. I too, am not a big fan of the game, but I hope you enjoyed the commercials.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 4, 2013)

They were decent. Game was pretty good after halftime


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2013)

This thread is not political and neither is the AR build. They can become political but they will not.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 5, 2013)

Tact is the knack of making a point without making an enemy - Isaac Newton


----------

